# Morses Indian Root Pill bottle?



## cappyjon431 (Apr 29, 2009)

I found this one snorkeling near a place called Hospital Point. Apparently the United Fruit Company had a hospital for banana plantation workers on the site from 1900-1920. This bottle was found in only 8 feet of water and cleaned up pretty well. It is 2 1/2 inches tall, says "Morses Indian Root Pills" on the front, "W H Comstock" on one side, and "Dose 2 to 4" on the other side. I found one of these a week ago, but it was not nearly as clean. I am assuming from early 1900s because of the hospital location, but there is no seam on the neck or lip.


----------



## coboltmoon (Apr 29, 2009)

Thatâ€™s a cool find. The bottle does look blown which would date it early 1900 or before.  I am not saying this bottle but some bottles are hard to spot the seam line.  The seam may appear to stop but is in fact there, just hard to see.  By looking on the base of a bottle for an Owens seal can help determine if a bottle is blown in a mold.  An Owens seal is a circle on the base of a bottle made by the automatic bottle making machine.  If a bottle has the seal it is machine made.


----------



## cappyjon431 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks coboltmoon, I'll check the bottom of the bottle in the morning. I'm very new to collecting, so all of this information is invaluable. Thanks again, Jon


----------

